# Baffin Pre Front



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hit Baffin with my friends Mac, and Jeffrey this weekend. Friday and Saturday it was on... we had to work for it and the fish definitely hit near major and minor feeding periods but we grinded all day ....ALLL DAY... Ended up with over 40 fish both days... most were keepers in the 16 -18 range with some fish in the 18 to 19 range, I lost a 7 that came up shakin her head, and Mac lost a five... released a lot of fish, some dinks mixed in. We caught several reds apiece up to 30 inches as well.

Pattern - Shallow mud and grass with glass minnows and shrimp present, some mullet mixed in as well. Caught most fish on plastics on 1/8th oz heads (black/ char, chicken on a chain, and amber thumpin mullets, Kelly Wiggler Ball Tail shad, and Gamblers; FatBoys in pearl /black back, and a few topwaters (superspook in pinfish). Most fish were in Thigh deep water with bigger fish in knee deep water. Had to work plastics pretty moderately to keep them out of the grass but it was doable. Mac definitely caught the most, dude can fish. Was a fun trip. Reds were caught on same plastics as trout and were mixed in to the same areas which made it crazy because you were just praying that big pull was a trout. Some areas of the bay were holding warmer water and that seemed to help, leeward shorelines also had more fish as the wind pushed water onto those shorelines.

We applied tactics that are exactly in the TroutSupport.com BigTrout DVD to locate them. http://www.troutsupport.com

Titelines,
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*More Pics from Sat... Redfish*

Here's a couple more pics from this weekend... same pattern should contiunue with the current weather.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

As the temperatures stay up, expect the trout to spread out a little, but since the bays are several weeks behind; the pattern should remain the same. Find the glass minnows and find the fish. Add in a few more tops to match the hatch size wize.. spook junior, speed pencils anything super silvery should do the trick.


----------

